# مساعدة يا اهل الخير cnc plasma



## nacer plasma (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اتشرف بمعرفتكم يا اخوتي واقدم لكم نفسي انا ناصر هاوي في ااعمال المكينات والاعمال الحديدية...اهلا بكم
بمناسبة وبعد دخولي الى هذا المنتدى ادركت ان هناك كفاءات عربية لا باس بها في مجال cnc وهذا والله لفخر كبير لنا ولهذه الامة العربية
المهم بطبيعة عملي في الحديد قررت اخذ تجربة في صناعة cnc plasma
لتيسير بعض اعمالي وتطويريها .فاخذت نظرة عامة عن هذا المجال وبدءت في تجميع 
مكونات هذه الالة فانا امللك الان .
_ مكينة بلازما يدوية_4 محركات خطوية_ذاكرة تحكم _تغذية 24v_كابل_الة تحكم يدوية_مع جميع الادوات المكانيكية _وبرنامج mach3
لذى ارجوا منكم يا خوتي الافاضل تزويدي بكافة المعلومات وخاصة البرمجة لانها هي النقطة التي عندي فيها اشكال نوعاما .لاني املك كفائة لا باس بها في الميكانيك
والكهرباء ....وجزاكم الله خيرا ونور عقولكم .......وشكرا..


----------



## nacer plasma (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*




هذه صورة للمعدات التي استطعت الحصول عليها




*


----------



## alfa2x2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ما هي المساعدة التي تريدها


----------



## nacer plasma (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي alfa2x2 
اريد معرفة كيف ابرمج المحركات وطريقة تشغيلها على المحاور فانا اول مرة اعمل في هذا 
المجال فانا تعاملت مع الات ميكانيكية و كهربائية لكن هذا النوع لم ايسبق لي وان تعملت معه
وجزاك الله خيرا وكل من مد لي يد العون وشكرا


----------



## Nexus (18 نوفمبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام

اخي الكريم ما تبحث عنه موجود بالتفصيل في هذا القسم

وابحث وستجد ماتريده

واذا واجهتك اي مشكلة اطرحها وستجد لها حل


----------



## خالد الاقرع (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخي من اي بلد عربي انت
اخي عفوا على السؤال
كيف استطعت توصيل اسلاك المحركات مع الدريفر

وهل الماكينة تعمل حاليا اما لا
*
​


----------



## بلال زبيب (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليك اخ ناصر
اود ان اعرف اين اصبحت في التركيب وماذا ينقصك 
اشرح مفصلا وان شاء الله ستجد الحلول الازمه
وفقك الله


----------



## alfa2x2 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم اذهب الى صفحة معلومات الشخصية و اتصل بي عبر العناوين التي هناك و انا في الخدمة


----------

